# Avenue G in Glasgow - new branch



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Jeebsy suggested Avenue G when he noticed I was in Glasgow for my monthly work trip. I never got up to the original on Byres Road, but they have opened a new branch on Great Western Road more or less next to where I was staying. It's a nice clean place with good staff (I had an aeropress of Guatemala which the chap did twice as he wasn't satisfied the first was good enough) AND they have a brand new roaster installed in a mezzanine above the café and will start roasting their own beans very soon. I'll report back on that next month.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Using Google Earth, I have just walked up and down the area. I used to have a shop a little lower down the Great Western in the early eighties and boy, has the area changed a bit! My old shop is a Sports Massage outfit now. There are only 2 shops still there, a Newsagents and a child's up market designer clothes shop called Strawberry Fields. I remember that shop, as the richer ladies of Glasgow would quite happily park outside and attract multiple tickets as they paid obscenely high prices to cloth their kiddies!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've been to the new one twice and it hasn't been great either time (our first visit was pretty far from great actually). They haven't been open too long so hopefully it's teething problems as the Byres Road one is a slick operation.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

You may be fussier than me


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I think once they're in a god rhythm and all staff have sussed it out itll be a great place.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mym said:


> You may be fussier than me


Don't want to go into too much detail - hopefully it was just teething problems - but it was more than just being fussy.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

The fact that the chap serving me did it twice is positive, I think.

There was a noticeable element of checking things were alright going on in general.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fourth time in today, fourth time the service has been bad. Not sure how many more chances they deserve.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I went in last week. Ropey brewed coffee. I'm forced to agree with you.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Conversely I was in Byres Road yesterday where, much to my delight, they have HasBean back on the menu after a brief period flirting with Monmouth. Had a Nicaraguan Aeropress which was fantastic.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

As an aside, I'm presuming Glasgow water doesn't need filtering? Seems as soft as soft when I'm up there, and I'm considering moving.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Had never seen scale before I moved to London. The guy in Papercup (my favourite shop) said it's slightly too soft for coffee actually.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Slightly off topic but has anyone tried Pena yet?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

radish said:


> Slightly off topic but has anyone tried Pena yet?


Hadn't heard of it - it's pretty local so will pop in at the weekend.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Adri of Papercups new venture.


----------

